# Exxon Process Tech



## lazytxfisher (Oct 18, 2018)

Can you tell me a little bit about the job, such as entry level pay? Interview questions? Typical schedule? Any help with these topics will be greatly appreciated thanks. Also this is for a job in the Corpus Christi area.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Great pay and benefits, lousy schedule.


I say lousy schedule because it is a 24/7/365 job, and most if not all operator jobs rotate. (means work several night shifts, off a few days, then work several day shifts) 



You can provide for your family and save for retirement.


----------



## lazytxfisher (Oct 18, 2018)

I work 330 days a year right now but out of town. Atleast I can be home after work.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Good job with good pay and benefits. Most entry level Operators start around mid $20.00 per hour. Most work rotating 12 hr shift, 4 on, 4 off. Or the Dupont schedule (google it). Either way being off during the week is great for an outdoorsman.


----------



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

Good pay, I've been with Exxon for about 8 years. Pay should start mid to upper 30's I think. Best benefits in the business, one of the few plants left still paying pension. No idea on interview questions. Dupont schedule. We have 10 or so operators hired for corpus plant training at our plant right now. Supposed to be here for around 2 years I think.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Dupont schedule is the way to go. 4 nights - 3 off - 3 days - 1 off - 3 nights - 3 off - 4 days - 7 off - start over. It works out were you are off 2 weekends a month and work 2 weekends. Plus you only work 14 total days a month. Operations is a great job that can get you averaging 140k+ a year depending on the unit you get on.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

gunsmoke11 said:


> Dupont schedule is the way to go. 4 nights - 3 off - 3 days - 1 off - 3 nights - 3 off - 4 days - 7 off - start over. It works out were you are off 2 weekends a month and work 2 weekends. Plus you only work 14 total days a month. Operations is a great job that can get you averaging 140k+ a year depending on the unit you get on.


I hated the DuPont schedule but agree, an operator job with a major is a great carrier.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

gunsmoke11 said:


> Dupont schedule is the way to go. 4 nights - 3 off - 3 days - 1 off - 3 nights - 3 off - 4 days - 7 off - start over. It works out were you are off 2 weekends a month and work 2 weekends. Plus you only work 14 total days a month. Operations is a great job that can get you averaging 140k+ a year depending on the unit you get on.


I have never worked DuPont but I like mine.

4 nights - 5 off - 4 days - 4 off - 5 nights - 4 off - 5 days - 5 off


----------



## lazytxfisher (Oct 18, 2018)

I dont understand how you can make 100k a year much less 140k a year if you hourly is 30.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

lazytxfisher said:


> I dont understand how you can make 100k a year much less 140k a year if you hourly is 30.


We would work 12 hour shifts and 4 hours of every day was over time. You also get shift differential pay for working nights. The suky part was all of the overtime. I almost never got a full long (7 days)change off but that really added up.
I work 28/28 over seas now. The money is significantly better and the time off is awesome. 28 days at a time in Kazakhstan bites thou.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

lazytxfisher said:


> I dont understand how you can make 100k a year much less 140k a year if you hourly is 30.This pay is starting. I'm not sure what other companies are doing but at mine we get 2 raises a year one for experience up to 5 years and the other is cost of living. can be to low to mid 40's in 3 to 4 years.


Depending on the unit and special assignments most guys make well over 100k without even trying. The Overtime most of the time is over whelming.
Its reverse robbery, think of someone holding you down against your wish's and forcing the money in your pocket. Don't forget holidays are also 2x 1/2 pay so when you make 42+ a hour on holidays you can make well over $1100 for one 12 hour shift. To me its prob one of the best jobs out there. You don't really do much on normal operation days but be a body in the seat until the SHTF then you get to use your brains to trouble shoot or bring the unit to a safe shut down.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I love the Dupont schedule. I only work forced overtime. And still make around 120k a year. Pension 401k retirement insurance for now.. there are guys that live at the plant who make 160k +. I want to enjoy life I work to live . Not the other way around. Look up situational interview questions..


----------



## lazytxfisher (Oct 18, 2018)

Thank you all for the info


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

gunsmoke11 said:


> Depending on the unit and special assignments most guys make well over 100k without even trying. The Overtime most of the time is over whelming.
> Its reverse robbery, think of someone holding you down against your wish's and forcing the money in your pocket. Don't forget holidays are also 2x 1/2 pay so when you make 42+ a hour on holidays you can make well over $1100 for one 12 hour shift. To me its prob one of the best jobs out there. You don't really do much on normal operation days but be a body in the seat until the SHTF then you get to use your brains to trouble shoot or bring the unit to a safe shut down.


I had to laugh at this ^^^. I can't claim I read every post in great detail, but this one is very accurate.


----------



## lazytxfisher (Oct 18, 2018)

That sounds perfect to me.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

lazytxfisher said:


> That sounds perfect to me.


What they failed to mention are those 30-40 day shutdowns where you work most if not all the time, the holidays when family is celebrating while youâ€™re at work, the times your buddies call to go hunting/fishing and you canâ€™t, youâ€™re at work, the wear and tear on your body constant flip flopping days and nights, those 3am call outs when no one else will answer their phone, the times your relief calls in at the last minute or doesnâ€™t show up at all......:biggrin:


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

They have straight day jobs at ExxonMobil as well, just without as much OT.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

lazytxfisher said:


> I dont understand how you can make 100k a year much less 140k a year if you hourly is 30.


Easily, a buddy of mine told that he made $125k a year. I called him BS until he showed me his w2. My jaw dropped.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

BretE said:


> What they failed to mention are those 30-40 day shutdowns where you work most if not all the time, the holidays when family is celebrating while youâ€™re at work, the times your buddies call to go hunting/fishing and you canâ€™t, youâ€™re at work, the wear and tear on your body constant flip flopping days and nights, those 3am call outs when no one else will answer their phone, the times your relief calls in at the last minute or doesnâ€™t show up at all......:biggrin:


 This is all true too. ^^^ But like gunsmoke said, the plant holds you down and stuffs money in your pocket.

As I have joked about before regarding rotating shift plant hours, your body gets so confused you go to bed hungry and to the dinner table with a hard on. :headknock


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Money*



BretE said:


> What they failed to mention are those 30-40 day shutdowns where you work most if not all the time, the holidays when family is celebrating while youâ€™re at work, the times your buddies call to go hunting/fishing and you canâ€™t, youâ€™re at work, the wear and tear on your body constant flip flopping days and nights, those 3am call outs when no one else will answer their phone, the times your relief calls in at the last minute or doesnâ€™t show up at all......:biggrin:


Done many of those, 70 straight 12 hour nights was my record. Co workers always talked about the money they made but donâ€™t stop to realize how much time they were spending to make that money.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> your body gets so confused you go to bed hungry and to the dinner table with a hard on. :headknock


Haha that's funny stuff.

After 5 years of being force fed overtime and switching back and forth between nights and days every three or four days, I decided it wasn't for me so I found a way to move to upstream. Worked the same number of days and still worked some nights but not so much switching back and forth.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Exxon is a great company. Allot of good friends work there and can be very rewarding in the long run. As stated many times, ALLOT of money to be made and set up for a great retirement. 25 yrs in operations and working shift work. Ive seen my share of overtime and time away from my kids events and family events. Very easily over 100k with MINIMAL overtime. Dupont schedule is the way to go, weve worked 4/4, 3/2 and dupont... Dupont to me was way better in my opinion.


----------



## BGD8303 (Jun 16, 2016)

I was recently hired by Exxon for process tech, after years of being a contractor at the site I am excited to start with them. First day will be 2/11


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

BGD8303 said:


> I was recently hired by Exxon for process tech, after years of being a contractor at the site I am excited to start with them. First day will be 2/11


Congrats :cheers:


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

livinadream said:


> Good pay, I've been with Exxon for about 8 years. *Pay should start mid to upper 30's I think*. Best benefits in the business, one of the few plants left still paying pension. No idea on interview questions. Dupont schedule. We have 10 or so operators hired for corpus plant training at our plant right now. Supposed to be here for around 2 years I think.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


is that hourly or annually?


----------



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

Ethan Hunt said:


> is that hourly or annually?


Hourly

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

BGD8303 said:


> I was recently hired by Exxon for process tech, after years of being a contractor at the site I am excited to start with them. First day will be 2/11


hope you're getting a raise also with them?


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

BretE said:


> What they failed to mention are those 30-40 day shutdowns where you work most if not all the time, the holidays when family is celebrating while youâ€™re at work, the times your buddies call to go hunting/fishing and you canâ€™t, youâ€™re at work, the wear and tear on your body constant flip flopping days and nights, those 3am call outs when no one else will answer their phone, the times your relief calls in at the last minute or doesnâ€™t show up at all......:biggrin:


^^^ Exactly. This job is NOT ideal for everyone specially those married with kids.

My buddy ended up with a divorce because of the job.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

If you get the job, tell Exxon to keep the water out of their fuel... I've had two incidents getting water in diesel at Exxon, a friend had the same problem, and I got water in the gasoline for the boat from Exxon. 

Never again.


----------



## Venatordaemn (Feb 1, 2019)

*Very excited!*

Iâ€™m currently going to school for process technology and I can not wait to start. Exxon is without a doubt a dream job for just about everyone in the industry. Iâ€™d be a lucky man if I could get on with such a great company that puts safety and environmental protection at the top of their priority list. If anyone has any wisdom theyâ€™d like to share Iâ€™d love to hear/read it. Take care all, be safe and catch some big fish.

Best regards, 
Matthew Feuge


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Venatordaemn said:


> Iâ€™m currently going to school for process technology and I can not wait to start. Exxon is without a doubt a dream job for just about everyone in the industry. Iâ€™d be a lucky man if I could get on with such a great company that puts safety and environmental protection at the top of their priority list. If anyone has any wisdom theyâ€™d like to share Iâ€™d love to hear/read it. Take care all, be safe and catch some big fish.
> 
> Best regards,
> Matthew Feuge


Any company has profit at the top of their priority list. Save that line for your panel interview! 
(I need waders)
And, good luck to you.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm probably in the minority but I really like shift work.. fewer people on the water and in the woods during the week. I can leave work at 5 am and fish until 11 go home sleep head to work . During the flounder run ill clean fish at work..


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Someone let me know what exxon tops out at... 


Pension #'s?


401k match?


How good is their health care?


I have a really good gig with probably close to top pay in the industry. That pension always looks good though....


----------



## lazytxfisher (Oct 18, 2018)

Venatordaemn said:


> Iâ€™m currently going to school for process technology and I can not wait to start. Exxon is without a doubt a dream job for just about everyone in the industry. Iâ€™d be a lucky man if I could get on with such a great company that puts safety and environmental protection at the top of their priority list. If anyone has any wisdom theyâ€™d like to share Iâ€™d love to hear/read it. Take care all, be safe and catch some big fish.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Matthew Feuge


That's awesome, hope it all works out for you. I have no post high school education. I have 10 years oil field, and 5 years Army.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

40.92 = straight time for 8 hrs
61.38 = 1.5 X for 4 hrs
Above pay is for sliders working the console or outside supervisor.
Work 12 hr shifts, 4 on 4 off rotating days and nights.
Contribute a minimum of 6% and company will match 7%, very good medical and dental along with a pension that as of now you have the choice in taking a lump sum or annuity.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

dk2429 said:


> If you get the job, tell Exxon to keep the water out of their fuel... I've had two incidents getting water in diesel at Exxon, a friend had the same problem, and I got water in the gasoline for the boat from Exxon.
> 
> Never again.


I would be willing to bet your problem is due to that stations tanks, I run one of the big diesel units and there is no free or soluble water when it leaves the unit.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Lexy1 said:


> Easily, a buddy of mine told that he made $125k a year. I called him BS until he showed me his w2. My jaw dropped.


The area I work most are making between 120k - 160k with a few always in the 180 - 200 range. It is not given to you, you will spend many days/hours away from your family. If you go the shift work route then make sure you spend your day or two off with your family and not running with the boys all the time. It does you no good to spend all of that time away from family to build up your 401k only to split it when you get divorced.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

What are you Exxon folks paying for their best family plan insurance????


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Little piece of advice: Put 25% in your 401 k. It will be tough at first but as you progress youâ€™ll never miss it. Before you know it youâ€™ll have 6 figures in there well on the way to a million. Make sure you invest in funds with low fees.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

TheGoose said:


> Little piece of advice: Put 25% in your 401 k. It will be tough at first but as you progress youâ€™ll never miss it. Before you know it youâ€™ll have 6 figures in there well on the way to a million. Make sure you invest in funds with low fees.


The max you can contribute this year is 19G, 25G if 50 years ols or over.
I usually max mine out before the end of the year. The bigger pay checks in Nov-Dec pay for Christmas and new fishing gear.


----------



## chwoodall (Aug 27, 2005)

JFolm said:


> Someone let me know what exxon tops out at...
> 
> Pension #'s?
> 
> ...


Sent pm

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chwoodall (Aug 27, 2005)

redexpress said:


> What are you Exxon folks paying for their best family plan insurance????


Per check every 2 weeks

Aetna POS II plan for me, wife, and 2 kids

Rates are for single, husband plus wife, or family. Doesn't matter if 1 kid or 4 it's same









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Pensions are going the way of dinosaurs. Donâ€™t count on it being there.....trust me....


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

redexpress said:


> What are you Exxon folks paying for their best family plan insurance????


I have Aetna HMO and Delta dental, hey have both been good insurance.
Medical = 176.00 bi monthly 
Dental = 69.00 bi monthly


----------



## BGD8303 (Jun 16, 2016)

Ethan Hunt said:


> hope you're getting a raise also with them?


actual pay rate I am taking a big pay cut. But once the overtime with shift work starts I will make more, and the overall benefits offered for long term are a major increase.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

chwoodall said:


> Per check every 2 weeks
> 
> Aetna POS II plan for me, wife, and 2 kids
> 
> ...


$180 a month is all???


----------



## chwoodall (Aug 27, 2005)

redexpress said:


> $180 a month is all???


No that is every two weeks.. I wish it was monthly!

But that's health dental and vision so it's not terrible

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

jjtroutkiller said:


> I have Aetna HMO and Delta dental, hey have both been good insurance.
> Medical = 176.00 bi monthly
> Dental = 69.00 bi monthly


So right at $500 a month. I usually ran from a HMO.
You have any idea what their best regular insurance family rate is?
I know someone at Chevron and their best health insurance is killing him.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

chwoodall said:


> No that is every two weeks.. I wish it was monthly!
> 
> But that's health dental and vision so it's not terrible
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Still not too bad. That's regular insurance, not a HMO?
I missed the every 2 weeks.


----------



## chwoodall (Aug 27, 2005)

redexpress said:


> Still not too bad. That's regular insurance, not a HMO?
> 
> I missed the every 2 weeks.


POS is like hybrid between HMO and PPO.. there are different rates between in and out of network, but I also do not need any type of referrals from a PCP to see any type of specialist or other doctors.

We have a few different providers and split between HMO and POS type plans.. I'd say mine is in the upper half price wise, there are cheaper ones. I will get on the work laptop and see if I can get a list of all the options in a bit.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Calmday said:


> We would work 12 hour shifts and 4 hours of every day was over time. You also get shift differential pay for working nights. The suky part was all of the overtime. I almost never got a full long (7 days)change off but that really added up.
> I work 28/28 over seas now. The money is significantly better and the time off is awesome. 28 days at a time in Kazakhstan bites thou.


Same for myself, but in Angola, been rotating for 13yrs! Canâ€™t imagine doing anything different.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

dlbpjb said:


> Same for myself, but in Angola, been rotating for 13yrs! Canâ€™t imagine doing anything different.


Where are you in Angola? I spent a couple years in Malongo.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

If your talking about the new plant in gregory, they were offering quite the package. One guy left our facility with a 12 grand sign on bonus, 1800 a month per diem to live in the beaumont area for 18 months for training then on to assignment in Gregory........according to him, which is up for debate, starting pay was upper 30s......for training.....
created quite the stir let me tell you.

All I can tell you about the application process is the first on line test was all about driving temprement......dont be honest! lol

i tend to rage and create new words behind slow drivers.......apparently not what they were looking for! lol


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I've got a nephew whose job got eliminated (along with many others) in a business combination deal. Good man, good resume in operations. He's got three kids, and it's really hard on him right now, knowing that he will be unemployed soon.

If any of you know of one of these plants that is currently hiring operators, please drop me a PM. I'd love to steer him to something.


----------



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

pocjetty said:


> I've got a nephew whose job got eliminated (along with many others) in a business combination deal. Good man, good resume in operations. He's got three kids, and it's really hard on him right now, knowing that he will be unemployed soon.
> 
> If any of you know of one of these plants that is currently hiring operators, please drop me a PM. I'd love to steer him to something.


Corpus is building a plant and are hiring. BPEP in Beaumont is hiring several this year, and Exxon just announced a huge plant build in Beaumont. Should be plenty of opportunities.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

pocjetty said:


> I've got a nephew whose job got eliminated (along with many others) in a business combination deal. Good man, good resume in operations. He's got three kids, and it's really hard on him right now, knowing that he will be unemployed soon.
> 
> If any of you know of one of these plants that is currently hiring operators, please drop me a PM. I'd love to steer him to something.


Has your nephew moved up to management in operations rather than being a regular operator? I asked because usually operators are safe in acquisitions and buy outs.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Has your nephew moved up to management in operations rather than being a regular operator? I asked because usually operators are safe in acquisitions and buy outs.


Well they weren't safe in this one. My brother in-law's son also lost his job in this one. I got a PM from another 2Cooler last night who lost his job at the same plant. And my nephew is most definitely looking for an operator job.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Calmday said:


> Where are you in Angola? I spent a couple years in Malongo.


Iâ€™m in Blk 15, OBR on one of the FPSOâ€™s


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*Nasa*

When I was a rocket scientist, job security was non-existent. At the end of a contract everyone got laid off. A lot of moving around between subcontractors, and the pay was not there depending on what you consider good pay. I was on the ten year plan in college, of course I worked full time a lot of it. After I got a computer science/programming degree from Alvin Community College(1985), I was able to land a job with Link Flight Simulation in a Reliability/Maintainability group. I then worked form 7 til 3:30 and started my first class at 4pm UHCLC. Once I acquired a Bachelor Degree in mathematics i was able to get a little more money. But the hunger was growing about the world around me. How were people making money. I eventually fled the plantation, for self employment. Most people have kids and too many financial responsibilities to make the move. So to the younger guys, put off the fancy house, new F150 and on and on. Live below your means, and save. Eventually the opportunity will arrive, and you will need financial means. Luck is where opportunity meets preparation. This is how life works. Fishing, hunting, working etc., if you aren't prepared for it when it arrives, you miss the boat. Entrepreneurship isn't for everyone, but if you can find your nitch and make the move. Try to become independent, and building the other guys dream is not it. good luck and tight lines. :texasflag


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

c hook said:


> ..... Luck is where opportunity meets preparation. This is how life works. Fishing, hunting, working etc., if you aren't prepared for it when it arrives, you miss the boat. Entrepreneurship isn't for everyone, but if you can find your nitch and make the move. *Try to become independent, and building the other guys dream is not it.* good luck and tight lines. :texasflag


There is certainly nothing wrong with having your own business vs working for someone else. It just seems to me that each has pros and cons and that is a decision one must make.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

c hook said:


> Entrepreneurship isn't for everyone, but if you can find your nitch and make the move. Try to become independent, and building the other guys dream is not it. good luck and tight lines. :texasflag


When I started my business, I lived in a little room in the back of my shop. I bought an old gas stove with only one working burner. I bought a cheap fiberglass camp shower, put it on top of wooden palettes, and drained it through a sink drain. I had to use a step ladder to climb up and take a shower. I lived like that for three years, and ate a lot of tortillas and beans. (Barack Obama had the audacity to say "you didn't build that", but that's another story.) That's out of the question for anyone who has a family.

But even without a family, not everyone shares that dream. And of the ones that do, not many are cut out for it. Most of my employees just wanted the freedom to get off work at 5:00 and not have to live the job like I did. Everything in life, every decision, is a tradeoff for something else. When I got a wife and kids, I sold the company and went the corporate route. And I would make the same choice again.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

pocjetty said:


> When I got a wife and kids, I sold the company and went the corporate route. And I would make the same choice again.


This is the reason why I don't have a shop anymore. My concerns now aren't how much money I make, but how much time I have with my family, and even more so benefits which I got none of when I had a shop.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*entrepreneurship*

I couldn't agree with you guys more on the family being more important then all else. It's a decision we each have to make. The way I see it is, we all have to put in 40 hours or more to make it happen. So why not think and go big. When I was a rocket scientist, I just had an empty feeling, and didn't see a path to independence. When I watched my entrepreneur friends living high on the hog, the light switch went off. I realized if I wanted to hunt and fish like them, I'd better get to work. I made the decision and have never looked back. It hasn't been easy, and I'd never wish the sleepless nights on anyone. So it is different for each of us, if building the other guys dream, for less pay then you feel you are worth, then keep on keeping on. If on the other hand, you know you have to put in the hours to make it happen, why not do it smart and for yourself. Eventually you are delegating authority so you can go play, and then putting mechanisms in place to monitor. I wouldn't want to be self employed, and doing the work(for me that's not the end goal), you make money with your head not your hands. Again it's not for everyone, but there are a lot of people out there who would be good at it, but never make the move. :texasflag


----------



## lazytxfisher (Oct 18, 2018)

c hook said:


> I couldn't agree with you guys more on the family being more important then all else. It's a decision we each have to make. The way I see it is, we all have to put in 40 hours or more to make it happen. So why not think and go big. When I was a rocket scientist, I just had an empty feeling, and didn't see a path to independence. When I watched my entrepreneur friends living high on the hog, the light switch went off. I realized if I wanted to hunt and fish like them, I'd better get to work. I made the decision and have never looked back. It hasn't been easy, and I'd never wish the sleepless nights on anyone. So it is different for each of us, if building the other guys dream, for less pay then you feel you are worth, then keep on keeping on. If on the other hand, you know you have to put in the hours to make it happen, why not do it smart and for yourself. Eventually you are delegating authority so you can go play, and then putting mechanisms in place to monitor. I wouldn't want to be self employed, and doing the work(for me that's not the end goal), you make money with your head not your hands. Again it's not for everyone, but there are a lot of people out there who would be good at it, but never make the move. :texasflag


what can you tell us about Exxon hiring process and employment?


----------



## jimij (Jan 30, 2012)

lazytxfisher said:


> what can you tell us about Exxon hiring process and employment?


Hang on hang on hang on...heâ€™s busy with his sermon right now


----------



## chwoodall (Aug 27, 2005)

lazytxfisher said:


> what can you tell us about Exxon hiring process and employment?


They take their sweet time with the process. Process has changed since I hired in but heres the general process:

1. Apply for job posting online
2. Take basic aptitude/behavior test online
3. Wait
4. If you pass it and are selected as a potential candidate, you will schedule a time to go and take another test
5. Wait
6. If you pass the second test you will be put into a pool of folks for the interview stage. Team of interviewers will read through resumes to narrow down the list 
7. Wait some more
8. If selected you will be scheduled for an interview
9. Wait
10. If they like you in the interview you will be placed into another group. The interview team will then go through this smaller list and debate who they should hire out of the options available
11. Wait
12. Wait
13. If chosen, you will be extended an offer of employment via email
14. If you accept you will be given a start date generally a few months away, pending you pass medical exam/physical they will set you up to take
15. Once you start, generally first few weeks are classroom style training before going to the field. Where I'm at it's ~3 weeks or so of classroom, then a few days in the unit. Shortly after you will be put on shift and start training on the job.

I'm a non union site so I can't speak for how this process may be different if you ended up union. I'd imagine its pretty much the same until the training part begins.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*



lazytxfisher said:


> what can you tell us about Exxon hiring process and employment?


that if you break away from it, do so asap. The shareholders are banking, this is their dream :texasflag


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*bent up*



jimij said:


> Hang on hang on hang on...heâ€™s busy with his sermon right now


no reason to get bent up like a used corky. :cheers::walkingsm:texasflag


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I was a contractor for 15 years before I decided to go to the plant.. for me owning a business was a 24 365 gig.. I worked everyday the sun was shining and my only off days were rainouts.. I felt like I could always do better and never took time for myself or my family.. I went into operations to still make a good living and have time off.. I do work some overtime but not unless forced.. I spend way more time with my family as well as fishing now..


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*cool*



Jaysand247 said:


> I was a contractor for 15 years before I decided to go to the plant.. for me owning a business was a 24 365 gig.. I worked everyday the sun was shining and my only off days were rainouts.. I felt like I could always do better and never took time for myself or my family.. I went into operations to still make a good living and have time off.. I do work some overtime but not unless forced.. I spend way more time with my family as well as fishing now..


that's a good thing, you have your priorities right (family comes before all else). self employment is not for everyone. they both have advantages and disadvantages. my big deal was, i wanted weekday fishing and hunting, anywhere anytime I wanted. when i was a corporate number, that wasn't possible and I was also a weekend warrior. after a long week at work, the boat ramps can be like opening the gate at the Kentucky Derby, get out of the way, or get run over. that was stressful dealing with crowds crowds and more crowds, fishing is supposed to relaxing and the weekends didn't allow that for me. I work almost every Saturday, but don't mind it. We all have to make a living, and then find that balance between work and home life. sounds like you have done this. :cheers::texasflag


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Shift work as a process operator is a good living but can be a bad life. If you cant handle 300 hrs of o/t a year as a minimum dont take the gig


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

stumpgrinder3 said:


> Shift work as a process operator is a good living but can be a bad life. If you cant handle 300 hrs of o/t a year as a minimum dont take the gig


^^ That is another accurate assessment.

Also, can your wife and family (assumption here) stay quiet enough for you to get proper rest? This lifestyle affects everyone in the home.


----------



## lazytxfisher (Oct 18, 2018)

stumpgrinder3 said:


> Shift work as a process operator is a good living but can be a bad life. If you cant handle 300 hrs of o/t a year as a minimum dont take the gig


300 lol, right now in the oilfield I work about 1100 hrs of over time each year. 300 hrs sounds like a dream.


----------



## lazytxfisher (Oct 18, 2018)

lazytxfisher said:


> 300 lol, right now in the oilfield I work about 1100 hrs of over time each year. 300 hrs sounds like a dream.


3 weeks a month, 12 hr shifts.


----------



## chwoodall (Aug 27, 2005)

I had 1000 hours with Exxon for 2018.. but I'd say average where I'm at is around 400. Working 1000 hours, I feel like I did as a contractor working turnarounds 340 days a year. Part of the reason I got into operations was to work a little less! But I'm young and figure to work it while I can and it's there.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Most of my refinery work was on 8 hour shifts rather than 12's. Honestly, the 8's were a license to steal!! 



If you stayed over and worked an extra 8, of course those extra 8 were at X1.5 pay. However, if you came out 8 hours early, all 16 hours worked that day were at X1.5. That means part of your scheduled 40 was at 1.5
Also, any hours worked on a Sunday that were over and above 48 hours for that week were at X2.0 pay, including your regularly scheduled hours.


That pyramiding of pay and the company putting a stop to it is why that large refinery went on strike a few years back. It was possible to work 64 hours in a week, only 16 of it at straight time, 32 hours at X1.5, and 16 hours at X2.0 This explains how some operators make so much, and those not familiar with the system say it doesn't work out mathematically.


The company ran the refinery with management for quite awhile while on strike, and the union had to give up some of that pyramiding to get a contract.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

dk2429 said:


> If you get the job, tell Exxon to keep the water out of their fuel... I've had two incidents getting water in diesel at Exxon, a friend had the same problem, and I got water in the gasoline for the boat from Exxon.
> 
> Never again.


Lmao

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I think someone mentioned situation game playing in the interview process. Be aware if you get into what seems a childish game, it has nothing to do with the outcome or winning the game. We used a game called the "helicopter" Helicopter crashes in the jungle and you have to make another one with your team. What we really were doing was watching who held back and didn't contribute, who tried to make everyone do everything his way, and the winner: who stepped in when no one else would, who helped gain a consensus, who help mediate differences, etc., etc.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

redexpress said:


> I think someone mentioned situation game playing in the interview process. Be aware if you get into what seems a childish game, it has nothing to do with the outcome or winning the game. We used a game called the "helicopter" Helicopter crashes in the jungle and you have to make another one with your team. What we really were doing was watching who held back and didn't contribute, who tried to make everyone do everything his way, and the winner: who stepped in when no one else would, who helped gain a consensus, who help mediate differences, etc., etc.


:cheers:Good post. This type thing didn't start happening in interviews until after I was hired, but I think similar is very common these days.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I can guarantee one of the questions will involve conflict resolution. How you deal with conflict in the workplace....


----------



## mtbfreak (Oct 7, 2017)

BretE said:


> I can guarantee one of the questions will involve conflict resolution. How you deal with conflict in the workplace....


.45?


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

One of my best buddies works for Exxon, if I remember correctly he made like 70kish is first year but jumped to 90ish his second year with minimal OT. Heâ€™s been there for 7-8 years now and he works a fair amount of OT and is well into the 6 figures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Heâ€™s also single with all the toys, diesel truck, Z06 vette, Tran cat, couple acres heâ€™s about to build on, haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*network*

like with any job, it's not only what you know, but who. this site is good for networking and possibly getting an inside guy to hand your resume to the boss and put in a good word. i'd also post up on dosfrio.com and maybe thehulltruth.com, correct me if I'm wrong, most or a high percentage of jobs are filled by someone who has connections within. :texasflag


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

c hook said:


> like with any job, it's not only what you know, but who. this site is good for networking and possibly getting an inside guy to hand your resume to the boss and put in a good word. i'd also post up on 2coolfishing.com and maybe thehulltruth.com, correct me if I'm wrong, most or a high percentage of jobs are filled by someone who has connections within. :texasflag


there may well still be a good ol boy network but it helps to have industrial experience and the 2 year ptech degree


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*absolutely*



stumpgrinder3 said:


> there may well still be a good ol boy network but it helps to have industrial experience and the 2 year ptech degree


no doubt a certain skill set/training/certificate is required. i'm assuming you have to know the job first, then the inside connection is almost a grantee. i would think. you know the father-in-law/brother-in-law deal.


----------



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

Baytown ExxonMobil plants work 4 on and 4 off 12hr shifts. I think starting pay is around $25/hr.


----------



## chwoodall (Aug 27, 2005)

c hook said:


> like with any job, it's not only what you know, but who. this site is good for networking and possibly getting an inside guy to hand your resume to the boss and put in a good word. i'd also post up on dosfrio.com and maybe thehulltruth.com, correct me if I'm wrong, most or a high percentage of jobs are filled by someone who has connections within. :texasflag


Who you know is some of it, but it's becoming more who you are. Seems they don't hire on work ethic that's for sure. Almost everyone my age they have hired <27 has been with just a degree or has already bounced between several major plants. I got lucky and got hired a few years ago with only a GED and being a heater hand/specialty fitter/emergency crew craftsman. I interviewed for Exxon 5 times, londell once, Phillips once before anyone would hire me. Some would rather hire the guy who had done nothing but sling sacks at the feed store and do labour work than some folks knowing at least he had a good work ethic. I think before too long the ptech degree will significantly drop off in necessity in a few years because the field is becoming flooded with them. They have quotas to meet in all departments.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lazytxfisher (Oct 18, 2018)

Who typically does the interview? Department supervisor? HR?


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

Typically the Unit or business groups conduct the interviews. This can include operators, supervisors, and/or engineers.


----------



## lazytxfisher (Oct 18, 2018)

Went to interview today. Thanks to all who contributed. Now I will just wait and see if they send an offer.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

lazytxfisher said:


> Went to interview today. Thanks to all who contributed. Now I will just wait and see if they send an offer.


Good luck bud, hope it goes your way.....


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

chwoodall said:


> Who you know is some of it, but it's becoming more who you are. Seems they don't hire on work ethic that's for sure. Almost everyone my age they have hired <27 has been with just a degree or has already bounced between several major plants. I got lucky and got hired a few years ago with only a GED and being a heater hand/specialty fitter/emergency crew craftsman. I interviewed for Exxon 5 times, londell once, Phillips once before anyone would hire me. Some would rather hire the guy who had done nothing but sling sacks at the feed store and do labour work than some folks knowing at least he had a good work ethic. I think before too long the ptech degree will significantly drop off in necessity in a few years because the field is becoming flooded with them. They have quotas to meet in all departments.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk



A person that has been through several jobsin a short amount of time would raise red flags to me. Whoâ€™s to say that they wonâ€™tquit on you after 6 months?
That PTech degree is pretty valuable to me. Itâ€™s nice to have a few guys likeyou around who know how to safely get stuff done but itâ€™s very beneficial to mywork group, to hire people with a basic knowledge of process, instrumentation,physical science, basic electricity, chemistry, computer skills, communication skills etc etc.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Calmday said:


> That PTech degree is pretty valuable to me. Itâ€™s nice to have a few guys likeyou around who know how to safely get stuff done but itâ€™s very beneficial to mywork group, to hire people with a basic knowledge of process, instrumentation,physical science, basic electricity, chemistry, computer skills, communication skills etc etc.


Agreed, the jobs have changed greatly in regards to skill sets and the original scopes. The old adage â€œJack of all, Master of noneâ€, should be changed to â€œJack of all, Master of all. PTech is a good start but donâ€™t settle for that, when you get your foot in a door, challenge yourself and never stop challenging yourself. With that take ever opportunity given, you will never know where it will lead, some will not be so fun but it is about the end game. Or making 55! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

For me the process tech course was valuable. The different instructors were also employees of the many plants in the area. They come in to teach, and spot top rated students. One of my instructors told me to apply at his place, and it worked out. That same instructor was one of the many on the panel interview, coincidence? Companies generally hire operators in groups or classes. I was the ONLY one in my class (roughly 20) without a relative in a management position at that plant. I got on strictly because of the San Jacinto College course.


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

Dont get me wrong these are good jobs, I just dont understand why a lot of guys in these jobs live like they are making 500k a year? is 150K a year really enough to have toys upon toys and a 500k house....what is the mentality, is it just that they think with the pension they dont have to save anymore?


----------



## lazytxfisher (Oct 18, 2018)

4x4tx said:


> Dont get me wrong these are good jobs, I just dont understand why a lot of guys in these jobs live like they are making 500k a year? is 150K a year really enough to have toys upon toys and a 500k house....what is the mentality, is it just that they think with the pension they dont have to save anymore?


There is only one way to find out....apply like me and let's see if we can have a 500k mortgage and lots of toys! I'm excited to find out lol


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

4x4tx said:


> Dont get me wrong these are good jobs, I just dont understand why a lot of guys in these jobs live like they are making 500k a year? is 150K a year really enough to have toys upon toys and a 500k house....what is the mentality, is it just that they think with the pension they dont have to save anymore?


A 500K house sells for 500K or more down the road, so you do the math.

If you can make the note


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

Profish00 said:


> A 500K house sells for 500K or more down the road, so you do the math.
> 
> If you can make the note


Ha not necessarily..plenty of folks around that have found themselves upside down during a housing bubble..

Just interesting to me that the corporate types for the most part making similar or a lot of cases more money live much more conservatively

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

4x4tx said:


> Ha not necessarily..plenty of folks around that have found themselves upside down during a housing bubble..
> 
> Just interesting to me that the corporate types for the most part making similar or a lot of cases more money live much more conservatively
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and yet these â€œcorporate typesâ€ have a tendency to retire a lot later....


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

I did 20 in process for a major and Im on year 6 as a contractor. 

My advice to process operator new hires is as follows. Save until it stings a little. Live within your means and behave like one day the o/t fountain will run dry. I will promise you that once you get to 55 or so you'll have had enough of shift work, o/t and climbing towers and twisting valves .

60 is ancient in process. Remember that ...


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

4x4tx said:


> Dont get me wrong these are good jobs, I just dont understand why a lot of guys in these jobs live like they are making 500k a year? is 150K a year really enough to have toys upon toys and a 500k house....what is the mentality, is it just that they think with the pension they dont have to save anymore?


 Just from what I have seen, whether a person is financially reasonable or not has nothing to do with the type of job they have. I agree that many who make decent money are not living within their means though.

I think the sudden change makes some operators go crazy with money. At 20 they get a job and are instantly making 75+K, by 22 they make 125K. A lot of males are not very mature in their 20's.


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

BretE said:


> and yet these â€œcorporate typesâ€ have a tendency to retire a lot later....


So why is that? Live more conservatively and also work longer?


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Just from what I have seen, whether a person is financially reasonable or not has nothing to do with the type of job they have. I agree that many who make decent money are not living within their means though.
> 
> I think the sudden change makes some operators go crazy with money. At 20 they get a job and are instantly making 75+K, by 22 they make 125K. A lot of males are not very mature in their 20's.


True I just happen to live in an area where I see a lot of this. Almost everyone works at Exxon or a plant and their wives teach school or dont work at all...but yet have the 70K f250s, new boats, travel trailer, vacations and the 500k house....I just dont see how people are doing it, I wouldnt be able to sleep at night knowing one accident or whatever could throw you into total financial ruin.

My advice like a few others is save the max you can into a 401k and build up a cash account that has atleast 6 months if living expenses in it. I worry about the kids in their 20s (and I have one) that want everything now and have no discipline to save for things by either paying cash or have the cash if needed on hand. Id say almost all of these folks are living payment to payment even though they are making good money.


----------



## jimij (Jan 30, 2012)

4x4tx said:


> My advice like a few others is save the max you can into a 401k and build up a cash account that has atleast 6 months if living expenses in it. I worry about the kids in their 20s (and I have one) that want everything now and have no discipline to save for things by either paying cash or have the cash if needed on hand. Id say almost all of these folks are living payment to payment even though they are making good money.


It ainâ€™t just kids in their 20â€™s


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

4x4tx said:


> True I just happen to live in an area where I see a lot of this. Almost everyone works at Exxon or a plant and their wives teach school or dont work at all...but yet have the 70K f250s, new boats, travel trailer, vacations and the 500k house....I just dont see how people are doing it, I wouldnt be able to sleep at night knowing one accident or whatever could throw you into total financial ruin.
> 
> My advice like a few others is save the max you can into a 401k and build up a cash account that has atleast 6 months if living expenses in it. I worry about the kids in their 20s (and I have one) that want everything now and have no discipline to save for things by either paying cash or have the cash if needed on hand. Id say almost all of these folks are living payment to payment even though they are making good money.


The problem is only 10% (or less) of people do what you suggest. The other 90% of people live paycheck by paycheck.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

4x4tx said:


> So why is that? Live more conservatively and also work longer?


See stumpgrinder3 post above. Thatâ€™s a major part of it....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Just a follow up. My nephew got an offshore job with BP. Not sure that offshore was his first choice, but I know that unemployment was his last choice.

I hope the others who were looking have found something, or do soon.


----------



## jimij (Jan 30, 2012)

pocjetty said:


> Just a follow up. My nephew got an offshore job with BP. Not sure that offshore was his first choice, but I know that unemployment was his last choice.
> 
> I hope the others who were looking have found something, or do soon.


BHP


----------



## lazytxfisher (Oct 18, 2018)

I got a call on Friday. I'm on nights so I missed the call. Tried calling back left a message. Hopefully it is good news haven't got a return call yet and I tried calling for some reason I get an instant disconnect from the number.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Just from what I have seen, whether a person is financially reasonable or not has nothing to do with the type of job they have. I agree that many who make decent money are not living within their means though.
> 
> I think the sudden change makes some operators go crazy with money. At 20 they get a job and are instantly making 75+K, by 22 they make 125K. A lot of males are not very mature in their 20's.


I think you hit the nail on the head. Iâ€™m almost 38 and didnâ€™t make what I consider good money till 4-5 years ago. I was already married, had a mortgage, 2 younger kids. If I was early 20s making 90k+ Iâ€™d have all the toys too. I was bulletproof back then lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

First we biotch about the younger generation not wanting to work. Now weâ€™re biotching about them spending too much money they earn. Kids these days ainâ€™t got a chance....:rotfl:


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

BretE said:


> First we biotch about the younger generation not wanting to work. Now weâ€™re biotching about them spending too much money they earn. Kids these days ainâ€™t got a chance....:rotfl:




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I hope I get a call. Lord knows I been praying on it.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

BretE said:


> First we biotch about the younger generation not wanting to work. Now weâ€™re biotching about them spending too much money they earn. Kids these days ainâ€™t got a chance....:rotfl:


That's funny there! Good thing we aren't too judgemental. :biggrin:


----------



## lazytxfisher (Oct 18, 2018)

Call went good. see yall at BOP.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Congrats. I don't know what their probation period is, but keep your eyes open and your mouth shut.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

lazytxfisher said:


> Call went good. see yall at BOP.


Congrats!....


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to ExxonMobil.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

congrats.....


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

What is the typical age range they are looking for? I've been tossing around applying at the Gregory plant but wonder if I'm too old to start out. I'm 32, have a bachelor's degree from Texas A&M and am currently a construction superintendent building apartments. My job is pretty easy and pays great but requires uprooting and moving every 18-24 months. I have moved 9 times in the last 8 years and I'm just completely over it. Plus my wife is pregnant with our first and I have a hard time stomaching only getting to spend time with them on the weekends. I'm Corpus born and raised, can operate any piece of equipment with wheels or tracks and have a strong mechanical aptitude so it feels like this kind of job would be a good fit. I can accept taking a pay cut and don't mind the schedules y'all have been discussing here. I keep odd hours anyway a lot of the time and haven't worked less than 50 hours a week since I graduated.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Sharpest said:


> What is the typical age range they are looking for? I've been tossing around applying at the Gregory plant but wonder if I'm too old to start out. I'm 32, have a bachelor's degree from Texas A&M and am currently a construction superintendent building apartments. My job is pretty easy and pays great but requires uprooting and moving every 18-24 months. I have moved 9 times in the last 8 years and I'm just completely over it. Plus my wife is pregnant with our first and I have a hard time stomaching only getting to spend time with them on the weekends. I'm Corpus born and raised, can operate any piece of equipment with wheels or tracks and have a strong mechanical aptitude so it feels like this kind of job would be a good fit. I can accept taking a pay cut and don't mind the schedules y'all have been discussing here. I keep odd hours anyway a lot of the time and haven't worked less than 50 hours a week since I graduated.


These days I don't know how flexible companies are about having Process Tech training. If there is a community college within commuting distance I would see if you can get a couple courses in this summer. Maybe look for a college that has some classes on line. 
But, I would also get on all major companies websites and look at all available jobs, including construction management. It may not be as much moving, but a good bit of travel, including keeping a hotel room for an extended time period and flying home frequently. Most of the majors have a long list of projects ongoing. It would help if you had some industrial experience with piping, tanks, pumps, compressors, heavy duty foundations, and grouting. But the 2 Aggie CM's I knew had minimal heavy industrial experience.
No you're not too old.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I went back to school and hired in at 37. Had offers from 3 different plants. I have a residential construction background with 4 years in the plants in construction. You can finish the degree in a year or so with a previous degree. I finished in a year and a half without a previous degree.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

^^^Sharpest...here is an example. ^^^
Knowing how to operate heavy equipment won't help you a lot as an operator. 
You need to really understand distillation and what the equipment does...exchangers, furnaces, valves, pumps, and compressors.
And safety, safety, safety.


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

I am involved in hiring operators where I work, and age doesnâ€™t even come into play. For one, Legally you canâ€™t discriminate. For two, we want people that are going to work safe and contribute, doesnâ€™t matter what they look like. Thereâ€™s too much at stake from a safety perspective and a money perspective to not hire the best. We hired a man in his late 50â€™s a few years back, great operator, employee and person.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Sharpest said:


> What is the typical age range they are looking for? I've been tossing around applying at the Gregory plant but wonder if I'm too old to start out. I'm 32.........





tcbayman said:


> I am involved in hiring operators where I work, and age doesnâ€™t even come into play. For one, Legally you canâ€™t discriminate. For two, we want people that are going to work safe and contribute, doesnâ€™t matter what they look like. Thereâ€™s too much at stake from a safety perspective and a money perspective to not hire the best. We hired a man in his late 50â€™s a few years back, great operator, employee and person.


I was 37 when I started my career as an operator. After I had been there a good while, it seemed they were perfectly happy to hire people well into middle age. No, you are not too old.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I was on the Millwright hiring team at Shell. We had no problem hiring qualified applicants of any age.
That Texas A&M degree will help you a lot if you want to advance.


----------



## oke10710 (Mar 19, 2019)

*Pipeline Control*

If you want pretty much all you days off working the dupont schedule and still make 140K+ look into pipeline control. I was a plant operator for 18 years and worked my nutz off as some have stated in here. I made the move to pipeline control for more money less stress and FAR less OT (4 day in 5 years for me) and wish I would have made the move year ago.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

redexpress said:


> I was on the Millwright hiring team at Shell. We had no problem hiring qualified applicants of any age.
> That Texas A&M degree will help you a lot if you want to advance.


I've been thinking about making a move at 42. I'll have 20 years in TMRS when I'm 42 (in 8.5 years), I can take my lump sum and monthly pension and move on if I'm ready. Seems like it would be a little more difficult as a 42 year old to be hired in a competitive field.


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

teeroy said:


> I've been thinking about making a move at 42. I'll have 20 years in TMRS when I'm 42 (in 8.5 years), I can take my lump sum and monthly pension and move on if I'm ready. Seems like it would be a little more difficult as a 42 year old to be hired in a competitive field.


We hire police officers fairly often, seems like it always works out well for us and them. 42 isnâ€™t old at all, I donâ€™t think you would have any issues, at least not at the company I am with.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

teeroy said:


> I've been thinking about making a move at 42. I'll have 20 years in TMRS when I'm 42 (in 8.5 years), I can take my lump sum and monthly pension and move on if I'm ready. Seems like it would be a little more difficult as a 42 year old to be hired in a competitive field.


Although I am a little surprised by your post, you would not be too old if you choose that route. Big plants will have some money invested in you before you start making money for them, but it doesn't take too long for a company to re-coup that.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Although I am a little surprised by your post, you would not be too old if you choose that route. Big plants will have some money invested in you before you start making money for them, but it doesn't take too long for a company to re-coup that.


I'm in a great spot now as a sergeant. You'd be surprised what they're paying us these days. :smile: I'm hoping to make lieutenant in a few years, and if I did that I'd be silly not to do 30-35 years. That's when TMRS retirement gets real good. However, you're always one chief away from being employed at a less than desirable agency. The climate in LE has changed significantly even since I began in 2007, and who the heck knows how things will be in 2027...I may be ready for a change of scenery.


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

I've been compiling a list of plants in the Corpus and north shore areas to monitor for job postings as well as reaching out to friends and acquaintances for industry contacts. Am I missing any?

-Exxon
-Flint Hills (my mom just retired from there and they have strict nepotism policies so I'm not sure if I am eligible) 
-Citgo
-Chennier
-Marathon

Any others?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Sharpest said:


> I've been compiling a list of plants in the Corpus and north shore areas to monitor for job postings as well as reaching out to friends and acquaintances for industry contacts. Am I missing any?
> 
> -Exxon
> -Flint Hills (my mom just retired from there and they have strict nepotism policies so I'm not sure if I am eligible)
> ...


Valero
Lyondell (On Mckinzie Road)
Celanese (Bishop)
Javelina (is it still named that?)
Elementis


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Calmday said:


> We would work 12 hour shifts and 4 hours of every day was over time. You also get shift differential pay for working nights. The suky part was all of the overtime. I almost never got a full long (7 days)change off but that really added up.
> I work 28/28 over seas now. The money is significantly better and the time off is awesome. 28 days at a time in Kazakhstan bites thou.


Iâ€™m sure we could compare stories, on what bites!

But yes, working 6 months out of the year, is the only way to roll! No telling what I would if I had to drive to work on a daily basis, I get upset when I have to drive to the Complex a couple times of year! lol...


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

dlbpjb said:


> Iâ€™m sure we could compare stories, on what bites!


Im sure we could. I see you are in Angola. I spent a few years rotating there.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

pocjetty said:


> Just a follow up. My nephew got an offshore job with BP. Not sure that offshore was his first choice, but I know that unemployment was his last choice.


Working offshore for BP will open many opportunities. All he will need to do is take them. I left the plant life at Mobile oil in 96 to work offshore for Texaco. A couple years in, I got on a big Deepwater project as an ops rep and have never looked back. Been a project guy since 98.


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> Valero
> Lyondell (On Mckinzie Road)
> Celanese (Bishop)
> Javelina (is it still named that?) Markwest Javelina
> Elementis


Buckeye 
Air Products
Enterprise Products
Air Liquide
Airgas

Corpus Christi Polymers LLC.-- Formerly MG chemicals- still under contruction projected to be online 2020-2021- huge debacle

Don't forget the midstream, tank farm and pipeline companies.

Nustar
Magellan Midstream
Plains All American-pipeline and new tank farm under construction
Pin Oak Terminals- formerly Gravity midstream
Epic pipeline
Energy Transfer


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

Calmday said:


> Working offshore for BP will open many opportunities. All he will need to do is take them. I left the plant life at Mobile oil in 96 to work offshore for Texaco. A couple years in, I got on a big Deepwater project as an ops rep and have never looked back. Been a project guy since 98.


How hard is it for someone that had experience in operations on the chemical side to jump into an offshore production job? Is there really any path for this? Thanks man!


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Calmday said:


> Im sure we could. I see you are in Angola. I spent a few years rotating there.


Been here since 06â€™, hoping this will be my last, working with the Houston/Singapore Teams on Destiny. Have discussed Start Up Lead, but until itâ€™s official nothing is for sure in this gig! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## brettallen13 (Aug 17, 2018)

I hope you like overtime


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

tcbayman said:


> How hard is it for someone that had experience in operations on the chemical side to jump into an offshore production job? Is there really any path for this? Thanks man!


I cant speak for all companies but for the Gulf Of Mexico we require a 2 year p-tech degree, some relevant experience and good mechanical aptitude. Internal moves are a little tougher because its usually difficult to get released from a plant job.
The required skill set is very similar but being a Team player and getting along with others is even more critical.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Man Iâ€™m glad I donâ€™t have to be a team player and get along with others anymore.....:biggrin:


----------



## lazytxfisher (Oct 18, 2018)

Most viewed and commented on thread in past 10 days, probably longer but that's how far the TTMB board goes back. Thought 2cool was dead thanks to 2 cold ones but I see a lot of duplicate posts on both pages.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

teeroy said:


> I'm in a great spot now as a sergeant. You'd be surprised what they're paying us these days. :smile: I'm hoping to make lieutenant in a few years, and if I did that I'd be silly not to do 30-35 years. That's when TMRS retirement gets real good. However, you're always one chief away from being employed at a less than desirable agency. The climate in LE has changed significantly even since I began in 2007, and who the heck knows how things will be in 2027...I may be ready for a change of scenery.


If you get to retire early by choice, I would have the next job lined up before I resigned. 
We had an Army retiree hired as a Millwright, no problem with that. Also an ex Corpus Christi LEO.


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

Just hired on with Citgo in Corpus. Thanks for the pointers fellas


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Sharpest said:


> Just hired on with Citgo in Corpus. Thanks for the pointers fellas


That is awesome, congrats and best of luck!


----------

